# GHRP-6 log



## Gfy55 (Apr 30, 2011)

Day-1 So i mixed 2ml of BW in 5mg (5000mcg) of GHRP-6.  Whoever decides to do this, theres no need to shake the vial, it will do it on its own once the BW water touches the GHRP-6. I then put it in the fridge for about two hours and I injected SQ in the abdomen area in the late AM (too excited to wait till tomorrow). I decided to start at 250 mics then upping the dose if necessary to 300 mics. The abdomen pin is really no big deal. After the sq shot it feels as if i have a mosquito bite but goes away in 5 minutes. I felt light headed and my body temperature went up (maybe i was nervous) and for a FACT my blood sugar dropped. I drank some OJ and i felt fine afterward.  SO if you're hypoglycemic, please PLEASE be careful. Since i had done the shot in the late AM i tried taking advantage of an early lunch. I ate more than i usually do...BY FAR, and i stopped because...well i was in public and i cant take a crap in public,my body doesn't let me lol. But i definitely could've kept on eating more. Now im not saying its the GHRP-6 YET because it was my first shot and it could be a mental thing as well. I just did my PM shot and now im going to eat dinner. My temp went up a little again but no lightheadedness and my sugar also went down again. Nonetheless, excited to see what i can down tonight during dinner. Im only doing this twice daily...not three times. Im on my PCT and i wanted to take GHRP-6 to take advantage of the hunger pains to keep weight and/or gain a little bit more. Any questions, feel free to ask. Be back later with more info.


----------



## hydro84 (Apr 30, 2011)

May I ask where you bought your GHRP-6 from? I started GHRP-6 yesterday(150mcg twice daily) but I haven't felt any extreme hunger, at least not yet. Kinda worried about the quality of my particular brand. Although, I have felt some of the other effects of the peptide. Got mine from OpResource. Definitely keeping an eye on this log.


----------



## Gfy55 (May 1, 2011)

Hydro, check your PM. I forgot to state that my starting weight is 171 lbs. Moving forward, last night was my 2nd shot at 250 mics. I was able to have a complete 3 course meal and then some. I havent felt the "hunger pain" yet. I seem to maybe catch it on time by accident because after I was finished with all that i had eaten I was still not full. Now this is exciting for me because I usually force feed myself. I'm that guy that tries hard to gain yet its so easy for me to lose. I noticed that this stuff makes you a bit tired. Not dragging ass tired but you get my drift. I fell asleep last night at around 1am and had a crazy vivid dream (This is only shot #2 at the time so it may be just a coincidence). I then woke up at around 6am. I didnt have an alarm clock set, my body is just used to it because of work. Well i woke up, went to the bathroom and then i noticed that i wasnt so sleepy. My body felt like I had 12 hours of sleep. I jumped back in bed and it took forever to fall back asleep. I woke up at around 8 and i took a shower and gave myself my AM shot for the day. Im back to that tired feeling. I want to assume that its because of my blood sugar. I dont know...maybe someone else has a better answer as to why i feel this way? I linked a picture of myself on this post so we can have a before and after. Well I'm off to eat some breakfast.


----------



## Gfy55 (May 1, 2011)

day 2/ 9:00pm- I waited longer than i should have to eat breakfast this morning...I finally felt that "hunger pain" that GHRP-6 is supposed to give. I dont know about you guys but when im hungry and dont eat i start to get headaches. Thats one downfall about this peptide FOR ME. I will say this.. give or take 45 minutes after injection, THEN start taking down food..you wont feel the hunger pain however you wont really have a thresh-hold as to how much you can consume...At least I havent reached a point where I'm "full". I just stop cause i know I'm going to crap my pants. Anyways, all day I've been a bit tired as I've been usually feeling on it.  I just took my PM shot and for whatever reason pinning my right side stings a bit more than pining my left... but thats besides the point. I take weekends off from the gym and try to catch up on stuff around the house, so tomorrow will be my fist gym day while on this. I'll be sure to let you guys know how it went. Im off to eat and shower.


----------



## Dr. Tox (May 1, 2011)

You need to take a GHRH with it to synergistically elevated the pulse


----------



## Gfy55 (May 1, 2011)

I was initially going to to both but I read something on CJC that scared me off. I just want the hunger pains to keep my weight up during PCT and it's doing exactly that @ 250 mcgs AM and PM.


----------



## Dr. Tox (May 2, 2011)

Are u eating after shooting


----------



## Gfy55 (May 3, 2011)

Dr. Tox said:


> Are u eating after shooting



About 45 minutes after the shot. 4 pounds in 3 days.


----------



## hydro84 (May 6, 2011)

Sounds like their stuff is good to go. Think I should go ahead order from them?

Sorry, I'd send the thread starter PM but I don't have enough posts yet.


----------



## Gfy55 (May 6, 2011)

Yea they're good to go. I've been feeling very moody but i came to the conclusion that its the Clomid thats messing with me. Im still at 250 mics and i dont think i'll go up either. I also still feel as if im in slow mode after the shot because of my blood sugar but i always bring it back up to my norm. I sweat a lot more now and im still putting up weight at the gym. I actually hit 275 lbs on flat bench 8 times and i used to do it only 6 times so the strength is noticeable. But as i've said before, Im on it strictly for those hunger pains and its doing a damn good job. I havent weighed myself, but i will get you that number tomorrow morning. Heres a story... 2 days ago I decided to eat, what i thought was massive amounts of food for dinner, and an hour later it came back to haunt me. Your stomach doesnt tell your brain that your full...They have some miscommunication while on GHRP-6 lol. It wasnt pretty trying to push it to the limit lol.   OH and the sleep on this is fantastic!


----------



## hydro84 (May 6, 2011)

Yeah, I notice my sleep quality has been incredible since starting GHRP6. Also, it took a few days, but I am noticing a dramatic increase in hunger 30-40min after shooting. My stomach starts growling at me, especially after my evening shot.

BTW, how long do you wait after eating to dose?


----------



## Gfy55 (May 6, 2011)

hydro84 said:


> Yeah, I notice my sleep quality has been incredible since starting GHRP6. Also, it took a few days, but I am noticing a dramatic increase in hunger 30-40min after shooting. My stomach starts growling at me, especially after my evening shot.
> 
> BTW, how long do you wait after eating to dose?


you can inject 3 hours later if you want as long as you havent eaten an hour before, i Inject AM and PM


----------



## Gfy55 (May 10, 2011)

I'm at a solid 175lbs. I haven't lost a bit of strength or weight. On the
contrary, my strength is amazing right now. I felt as if today was the best workout I have ever had... And the crazy thing is that this is post cycle. I don't
know if it's a mental thing but if I had to blame something for this, it's gotta be the Ghrp-6. Last week, my confidence was low due to the clomid but this week I feel as if
im on the gear. I'm very happy with this product.


----------



## yerg (May 11, 2011)

Gfy55 said:


> I was initially going to to both but I read something on CJC that scared me off. I just want the hunger pains to keep my weight up during PCT and it's doing exactly that @ 250 mcgs AM and PM.


 GFY what was it that scared you from using cjc???? curious


----------



## Gfy55 (May 11, 2011)

yerg said:


> GFY what was it that scared you from using cjc???? curious



I read a story on some guy getting a brain tumor because of it and also lost his vision in his left eye. It can be a lie or whatever but I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## yerg (May 11, 2011)

Gfy55 said:


> I read a story on some guy getting a brain tumor because of it and also lost his vision in his left eye. It can be a lie or whatever but I'd rather be safe than sorry.


 I got some on the way........ thanks LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gfy55 (May 11, 2011)

Let me know how it goes. Ive been thinking of hoping on it now ::sigh::


----------

